
Step Chickens and the Rise of TikTok 'Cults' - Reedx
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/26/style/step-chickens-tiktok-cult-wars.html
======
bsenftner
It's the high school popularity game, with the entire world playing. I can
imagine the Mean Girl behaviors being played out. Yea technology.

------
ardit33
This sounds like the asian female version of Piewdiepie fanbase.... just in a
different medium.

------
lvturner
This almost seems a bit like this decade's 4Chan/Something Awful/Anonymous etc

------
ShorsHammer
People who think democracy is a good idea for China really have no idea what
they are lining themselves up for.

~~~
yumraj
Meaning?

